# mysql connection mit c++



## the_smooth (30. November 2004)

Hola,

ist es möglich, mit c++ ,zu einer mysql datenbank zu connecten und dann noch daten in die datenbank zu schreiben bzw. auszulesen?

ich will einen "chat" bauen der über eine mysql datenbank läuft. 

mfg


----------



## RedWing (30. November 2004)

Hi schau mal da 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## the_smooth (30. November 2004)

das ist sehr gut
danke
aber seh ich das richtig das man dafür eine spezielle mysqlversion brauch
und gibts sowas auch in deutsch?  englisch ist zwar ausreichend aber in deutsch versteh ich die sachen trozdem besser


----------



## RedWing (30. November 2004)

Nein,
mit:



> Mysql++
> A C++ API for Mysql
> ver 1.7.9


 ist die Versionsnummer der API gemeint.

Gruß

RedWing

//edit 





> und gibts sowas auch in deutsch? englisch ist zwar ausreichend aber in deutsch versteh ich die sachen trozdem besser



http://www.google.de machts möglich


----------



## the_smooth (30. November 2004)

auch irgendwo in deutsch erhältlich?


----------

